
A $1,000 per month cash handout would grow the economy by $2.5 trillion - pgeorgep
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/31/1000-per-month-cash-handout-would-grow-the-economy-by-2-point-5-trillion.html
======
mkempe
Sounds good. How about a $1m weekly universal cash handout?

